# Exo Terra mister



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

hey everyone I went and got a Exo Terra pump mister from Petsmart and I figured it would produce a superfine mist but it seems to only shoots what I would call fine droplets instead of fine mist 
Has any of you has experience with these before? (question 1)
Maybe I just got a bad one or something.
I was using one from Ace but decided that I might try this one out to see if it produced a finer mist but the Ace one actually was finer.

With the Mist King systems is the mist super fine mist? (question 2)
From what i see in the vids and stuff it is but this Exo Terra mister looks like it sprays a fine mist but really when you stick your had in front you can feel the droplets.
I imagine it would be better than the Ace on since it is made by a reptile company :/
I think I might return this and go back tot he Ace Hardware pump sprayer.
Does it really matter if the mist is super fine or not? (question 3)

this is the Exo Terra sprayer









this is the Ace one I was using









thanks for looking and for your help


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

The exo one is a little better because it has a brass misthead instead of a plastic one. Dumb question, but did you adjust the nozzle? I've had one of the exo ones for at least a year (probably closer to two) and it still produces a very fine mist. If adjusting the nozzle doesn't work I'd say exchange it.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Question 1 - mist king is a super fine mist. 
Question 2 - Couldn't answer
Question 3 - it doesn't matter if it's super fine or just a general spray. The reason mistking is so nice is because it works so well not just because it has super fine spray. Thats is more of personal opinion.


----------



## nguyenp209 (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been using mine for half a year and I unscrewed the misthead and reput it on and just adjusted it till I got the mist I wanted.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Make sure you tighten the mist head as well as the whole top black part. Dont let any air escape when you pump it. Once you pump it until you can barely pump anymore, press the button on top. It should work. If it doesnt then there either parts missing from the inside including gasket and so forth.'

When your done using it, make sure you release the air inside. If you dont then you have a greater chance in ruining the pump. I had two break when i didnt release the air inside. The pump actually cave in on itself.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Works fine for me, I actually thought that the Exo-Terra one was fairly good quality. It rivals any horticulture sprayer, and note the metal nozzle.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> The exo one is a little better because it has a brass misthead instead of a plastic one. Dumb question, but did you adjust the nozzle? I've had one of the exo ones for at least a year (probably closer to two) and it still produces a very fine mist. If adjusting the nozzle doesn't work I'd say exchange it.


yeah I made sure it was tight....first thing I checked.
Also using distilled water besides I don't think it has had time to get clogged, unless someone has returned this one and was using tap water. 
Hopefully they send them back to the company and don't put them back ont he shelf.
I just took it apart and there is some black spots inside.
I think I will return it but I gotta wait for more to come in since this was the last one.


----------



## Ozydego (Mar 26, 2012)

I bought one from petsmart and after I got home, I noticed that mine still had water inside it from the previous owner that returned it.... that didnt go over well with me.... returned it promptly because it leaked at the black nozzle... most likely the reason it was returned in the 1st place... again... how it got back to the shelf defective and still with water in the mechanism is beyond me..... So my store does not send back defects apparently


----------



## DrGonzo (May 21, 2012)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> yeah I made sure it was tight....first thing I checked.
> Also using distilled water besides I don't think it has had time to get clogged, unless someone has returned this one and was using tap water.
> Hopefully they send them back to the company and don't put them back ont he shelf.
> I just took it apart and there is some black spots inside.
> I think I will return it but I gotta wait for more to come in since this was the last one.


Been using tap water in mine for over a year now and its fine. Still produces a fine mist.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

DrGonzo said:


> Been using tap water in mine for over a year now and its fine. Still produces a fine mist.


um I hope you don't use tap water for PDFs or any reptiles or amphibians....
Not good at all...


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ozydego said:


> I bought one from petsmart and after I got home, I noticed that mine still had water inside it from the previous owner that returned it.... that didnt go over well with me.... returned it promptly because it leaked at the black nozzle... most likely the reason it was returned in the 1st place... again... how it got back to the shelf defective and still with water in the mechanism is beyond me..... So my store does not send back defects apparently


that is quite lame of them. They should send them back. Maybe they used it in store. Regardless the items on the shelves should be unused if they are something of this nature.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> um I hope you don't use tap water for PDFs or any reptiles or amphibians....
> Not good at all...


That depends on the quality of the tap water. Some tap water is fine.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

jacobi said:


> That depends on the quality of the tap water. Some tap water is fine.


I would never chance it. There is stuff int here even harmful to us.
Research Sodium Fluoride...it is toxic yet is in tap water.
Water fluoridation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Water fluoridation controversy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia








source: Fluoride Action Network Sodium fluoride

anyways I use distilled water and I also used distilled water when making bottles for my daughter.
Even R/O doesn't remove all the fluorides from water.
Distilled water is pretty much pure water since the steam doesn't carry all the minerals and whatnot over.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm not denying the impurities present in many if not most municipal drinking water systems. I just don't agree with your blanket statement "all reptiles and amphibians". 

Most amphibians and some reptiles, yes 

Sorry. I'm just nitpicking.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, fluoride is toxic if taken in doses higher than recommended. That doesn't change the fact that it is good for your teeth and helps prevents cavities when used properly. It should also be noted that fluoride is also found naturally in meats, fish, eggs, and even tea leaves.
Virtually anything can be toxic if misused. You cannot live without salt, or, more precisely, sodium/chloride ions. They regulate the water content of your body. Still, too much will kill you.
You cannot live without water, but too much water, too fast, can actually kill you.
The medicines that save our lives can kill in higher doses, even Tylenol can kill.

There are plenty of people who have successfully used tap water for PDFs, tadpole raising, snakes, and amphibians.

One of the best reasons to use purified water in your misting systems is to prevent mineral build up in the nozzle and also, on the glass walls of your viv.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I use tap water. I also test it regularly. Test strips are cheap and easily found.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> anyways I use distilled water and I also used distilled water when making bottles for my daughter.
> Even R/O doesn't remove all the fluorides from water.
> Distilled water is pretty much pure water since the steam doesn't carry all the minerals and whatnot over.


So you would ignore the safety levels of sodium flouride which goes a long way to ensure that your daughter won't have issues with bad teeth as she gets older... but you use distilled water which is not as pure as you are claiming as 
1) it is contaminated by the storage container (plasticizers, etc which are known endocrine disruptors). . 
2) metal from the distillation columns, piping.... 

And additionally your putting her at risk of hyponatremia..... 

Unless you are getting multiple pass over glass distillation, you are not using "pure" water.... 

In addition, there is no valid evidence that tap water is a danger to reptiles..... 

Ed


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

"All things are poison, and nothing is without poison; only the dose permits something not to be poisonous." - Paracelsus

Even pure water can be detrimental in extreme doses. It's all about moderation.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Oxygen. Deadly stuff.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok then if tap water is so safe why do you people preach so much about using R/O instead of tap water? (rhetorical, cause I already know the answer)

My daughter will be brushing her teeth. Water alone will not save her teeth LOL
You don't need fluorides in order to have good teeth. 
Besides most toothpastes have some sort fluorides, at least we aren't ingesting. Yes I know it might seep in to some degree so save your nitpicking. Still not as bad as drinking the crap.

Toxic is toxic no matter how diluted it is 

Let's get back ont he thread topic 
have a great day


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thread edited. Let's keep this friendly and germane, folks. 

Btw, I've been using Boston tap for years, no problems, even with misters. With my exo one, higher pressure creates a finer mist. Pretty cool considering price.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> My daughter will be brushing her teeth. Water alone will not save her teeth LOL


Actually it is possible to end up with bad teeth regardless of how often or how well you or anyone else brushes thier teeth.. See for example A Hidden Epidemic- Central Appalachia’s "Dental Crisis" Revealed



DragonSpirit1185 said:


> You don't need fluorides in order to have good teeth.
> Besides most toothpastes have some sort fluorides, at least we aren't ingesting. Yes I know it might seep in to some degree so save your nitpicking. Still not as bad as drinking the crap.
> 
> Toxic is toxic no matter how diluted it is


 
You are commiting a logical fallacy in this last paragraph. You end up the paragraph by making the claim that toxic is toxic regardless of how dilute a substance (ignoring the fact that as examples, water, oxygen, sugar, salt, iron are all toxic at certain levels but are required nutrients) is and preface it by stating that you allow your daughter to put a substance in her mouth that you claim is toxic no matter the dosage. Beside being hypocritical to your entire argument it is patently untrue. Flouride in the appropriate dosage actually helps reduce or prevent damage from things like "mountain dew mouth"... This upside of flouride in the tap water is abundently clear in the literature. See for example Q & A's - Fact Sheets - Community Water Fluoridation - Oral Health.... 




DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Let's get back ont he thread topic
> have a great day


Getting the thread back on track would involve not posting extraneous unsupported statements about how tap water is automatically bad for multiple taxa (like reptiles) when that is totally unsupported in the appropriate literature..... 

Some comments,

Ed


----------



## Vivexx (Nov 28, 2007)

I use the rain fall system its awesome


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Vivexx said:


> I use the rain fall system its awesome


rain fall system? as in the Exo Terra Monsoon?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Vivexx said:


> I use the rain fall system its awesome


W

What is a rainfall system? Did you custom make it? Can you describe this system?

i dont think its a monsoon or mistiking system. I believe he use pvc pipes with lil holes and he runs water through the pipes. Simulating rain.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> W
> 
> What is a rainfall system? Did you custom make it? Can you describe this system?
> 
> i dont think its a monsoon or mistiking system. I believe he use pvc pipes with lil holes and he runs water through the pipes. Simulating rain.





> Exo Terra Monsoon RS400 Rainfall System


source: Amazon.com: Exo Terra Monsoon RS400 Rainfall System: Pet Supplies

the box here says Rainfall System yet when you look it up on the Exo Terra site it says Misting System. 

That's why I asked


----------

